# EBC brake pads



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

has anyone ever tried / heard of this? how good is it and also what brake pads do u recommend ?


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

i'm runnind green stuff ojn my front pads and i'm happy with them, but i've got powerslot front rotors, never heard of the ones up in the picture.....adam


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hmm.. thanks red nismo.. 

do u have pix by chance so i can check them out.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

i'm using Stillen Metal Matrix pads in the front with some Brembo replacement rotors. Love them.... would highly recommend em.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

brucek2 said:


> *i'm using Stillen Metal Matrix pads in the front with some Brembo replacement rotors. Love them.... would highly recommend em. *


the Metal Matrix pads are actually from Axxis.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

yeah thats what i thought... but is it me or do they make it out to be as if Stillen made them? 

http://www.stillen.com/sportscars_detail.asp?cat=1&subcat=&id=8659&page=2


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i think they just remanufacture them in their own name cause they use Jim Wolf products and put their label on it.


----------



## MaddMatt (Jan 26, 2003)

Perhaps you should read some reviews of EBC before you buy.

http://www.miata.net/products/perform/ebc.html
http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=409552
http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=355515

be sure to read this one: http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=262227


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i have hawk street pads on the front. i like them alot...not a big stopping difference over stock..but its noticabel..oh and there is alot less dust on my wheels now


----------



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

brucek2 said:


> *i'm using Stillen Metal Matrix pads in the front with some Brembo replacement rotors. Love them.... would highly recommend em. *


i have brembo x-drilled rotors and use the stillen pads myself. love em. but it will be much better if you get steel braided lines. i felt the diff immediately! since i do not race and my car is driven 75% hwy / 25% city, the first set of stillen pads lasted almost 50k miles. i just put the 2nd set on a few days ago and replaced the rotors as well sinced i kinda warped out the other set( i don't like resurfacing rotors)


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

my kit came with EBC's and they ended up getting glazed over and I wasn't even driving hard on them....and yes they were bedded in properly.

I replaced them with Wilwood Polymatrix pads which are amazing in my opinion but what wouldn't be after driving on glazed pads.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Just curious, on the packaging it says "Made in EEC"
Where the hell is that??


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*E*uropean *E*conomic *C*ommunity


----------

